# Drip Pans.



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Mine look awful. I usually stay on top of this and keep them clean. Had good luck cleaning w/ammonia. That doesn't seem to work now. Thoughts?


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

SANDRA, try baking soda soak, i do this with my baking dishes and it works i leave them in over nite...good luck


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I scald them with boiling water!


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

The drip pans on the stove? I line mine with foil and then no mess!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

majicsummer does lining w/foil cause cooking temps to be higher?


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

I haven't noticed any difference in the cooking temps at all. Just no mess


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oven cleaner so long as the pans are porcelain coated.


----------

